# GOSM users



## dmack (Jun 23, 2008)

I am on my 4th smoke on my GOSM wide body. The recurring issue I have is keeping what I think is enough smoke going. The 2 butts I did really didn't have much of a smoky flavor. I have decided to go from apple to hickory, hopefully that will add to the flavor. But I am now in the midst of my first brisket. I don't want to screw up.  Maybe  I  have TBS but don't recognize it. I just want to make sure I keep it smoking enough. 
I also battle with getting my temp back quickly. I probably should just leave the valves alone and let the smoker get back to temp on its own. Any help would be appreciated.

dmack


----------



## flash (Jun 23, 2008)

Can you smell wood burning?? you're smoking then.
fight to keep from opening the door to the smoker. You can add 15 minutes of cooking time to your smoke, every time you open it.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 23, 2008)

First off the amount of smoke:

If you smell the wood burning, so is the meat. it isn't necessary to see it.

My very first rack of ribs I hardly saw any smoke at all but they have probably been the smokiest rack I've ever had.

The taste of the smoke is a very personal thing. Some think the mild woods like apple are just right where others can't taste the smoke at all unless they burn half a hickory tree!

Just don't be tempted by the thought that more smoke billowing out of the smoker will give it a better taste; that is rarely the case.

In your case I'd try the hickory and make sure the smoker has a constant supply of wood going, replenish it as it starts to get consumed but don;t add so much that it's billowing out.

Another thing you might try is to add a piece or too of lump charcoal to the wood tray. It enhances the smoke ring somewhat and sometimes intensifies the smoky taste.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just reread the part about returning to temperature. Flash is right, everytime you open the door you add to the cooking time. Try to combine steps when the door is open; mop, spritz, add water to the tray, add wood. This will minimize those door openings. 

If you constantly play with the valve and the vents everytime you open the door, you will be chasing temps throughout the smoke.


----------



## dmack (Jun 23, 2008)

I must resist a couple things. First, insisting on seeing smoke. I always smell it-so I need to be satisfied with that. Second, the messing with the valves following opening the door. I guess I get impatient in getting back to temp. I also did wonder if lump does add to the smoke flavor, I have been using it kind of hoping it would help maintain smoke longer. The other concern is mopping, in my case basting since I am using a brush as opposed to a mop (don't own a mop yet), it takes so long because I am also flipping with each mop and repositioning the probe on my thermometer. I have gotten down to 160 and 150 on my first two marinates. I'm glad I started early.

dmack


----------



## ron50 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds to me like it is just a case of being anxious. And who isn't, lol.

Just FYI, I never flip, turn etc. Since the heat from the GOSM is from the bottom the temps are pretty constant across the grate. Yes there is some minor variation from the top grate to the bottom but nothing that requires major relocations of the meat.

Good luck.


----------



## dmack (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a relief. If I don't have to I don't want to flip that brisket. That's one big piece of meat. And then there's the probe issue. Well, I do believe I have hit the infamous plateau. I need to take some pictures. What a sight!! Thanks for the help guys.

dmack


----------



## krusher (Jun 23, 2008)

dmack,  I have the same unit as you, and tryed the coffee can mod.  Just take a metal coffee can and peel the wrapper off and take a hack saw and cut it to where it will fit under your water pan.

Are you using chips or chunks?  I was using chips in the factory box, but switched to hickory chunks,  soak them in water for about 20 minutes, and put them in your coffee can, and take some foil, and cover the top and poke 5-6 holes in it.  this will give you a heavy smoke for about 30-45 minutes and then go to tbs for about an hour,  when the smoke dies down just take the foil off and put the can back in there,  eventually there will be nothing but ash.

hope this helps


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am going to tag on to this thread about the smoke as i have experienced the same thing. Does everyone that uses the GOSM use the stock Cast iron smoke tray? Seems a little small to me. Also, do you leave the wood in the box until it turns to ash when replenishing with fresh wood or dump it out as soon as it turns black and starts falling apart.


----------



## jfoust (Jun 23, 2008)

I did something similar but instead of using a coffee can I used an 8x8x2 cake pan, which fits perfectly on the stock chip box holder without mods... Just fill that sucker with chips, put some foil on the top, poke some holes in it and go. Like krusher said, I get thick smoke for about 40 minutes or so, then a nice TBS. When it burns down, I peel back the top, toss in more chips and put the foil back down.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 23, 2008)

i switched my stock box out for a stainless one i got at lowes (originally for my grill). it's been working like a charm. i can fit more wood in it and it's not all cramped together. i also dump my chunks when i start to see them turning a little white. i've had great results doing this. get a nice smokey flavor and it's not overkill.


----------



## dmack (Jun 23, 2008)

I also scrapped the cute little box and opted for the cake pan method. I have done all of the above when it comes to chips vs. chunks, soak vs. dry, and foil vs. covered. I also cut a 1/2 inch off the legs of the rack the pan goes on (saw that mentioned recently). Finally, I also drilled two 3/8 inch holes a couple inches from the bottom on both sides. Just trying to tweak and make it a better unit. 

dmack


----------



## blacklab (Jun 23, 2008)

My GOSM is all orignal except the hose. Needed a longer one for the taller tank. The water pan is wrapped with hd tin foil and filled with hot water for easier cleanup. The cast box is filled with chunks, seems to smoke better 4 me. Once I start seeing smoke the food goes in. It's TBS for a short while then goes white for a short time than back to the TBS. As said earlier when checking your food replenish everything else as need. Add more wood or stir it. When theres more ash than wood it's time to add. I seldom empty the box during a smoke mainly just keep adding or stirring. When cooking low and slow remember patience and it all will come together.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 23, 2008)

One thing that will help yall ta recover yer temps quicker is addin some thermal mass ta the smoker.  That intails addin four cheap concrete paver bricks in the bottom a the unit.  That be all there is to it.  My temps come back alot quicker after addin them.   Once I get the temp where I want it with the thermostat, I leave it alone, otherwise I'm messin with it all the time ta get it back where I had it.  Just what works fer me.


----------



## dmack (Jun 23, 2008)

I also have a couple bricks in my unit. I did find today that once I quit messin' with my valve my temps rebounded nicely. By the way my needle valve mod has really done a nice job keeping my temps where I want them. 

dmack


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2008)

D you will probably notice a big difference going from apple to hickory. I recently got apple chips for the first time and while I like them on some things I have found on briskets and butts we prefer the hickory


----------



## meowey (Jun 23, 2008)

FWIW, I use the stock cast wood pan, but leave the lid off.  I had to learn early on to not chase the temps and leave the valve alone.  The thermal mass of the water in the pan brings the temp back fairly quickly.  I also try to open the door as little as possible.  I find that I need to add 1 chunk about every 2 hours, and leave the ash in the pan until it's almost overflowing with ash.

Sound like you are getting your procedures set.  Each of us has had to learn the art.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## dmack (Jun 24, 2008)

Meowey,
Thanks. Its good to hear that you are on the right path from time to time, especially from a group like this.

dmack


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 24, 2008)

dmack if I am doing butts i dont use the water pan, i fill it with play sand and it helps with the temp issue. I done use the smoke box that came with the unit, i replaced it with a 8 x 8 alum cake pan. I place about three chunks (dry) in it cover with alumfoil poke 3 or 4 holes in the top and boom you are smokin for about an hour to an hour and a half. Tha last butts I done was with appla and they were the best i have done yet. smoke smoke smoke is the only way to get used to it and only way to figure out your smoker. Hope this helps, just my two cents..


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jun 24, 2008)

I replacerd mine with a 10" cast iron skillet handle and all set in at an angle works great!!!!!!


----------



## 3puttbob (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree on the smoke box.  My question is the lid.  I use a bread loaf pan.  Nice and deep and fits the wire rack like it was designed for it. But, why a lid?  Does it really make difference for longevity and amount of smoke?


----------



## 3puttbob (Jun 25, 2008)

I also have the WB.  The stock chip box didn't do much.   I put in a bread loaf bake pan.  Fits nice.  That made a difference. Still not sure if the lid matters.

Sorry guys.  Thought this went to another thread. Duh


----------

